# Just found out 1st ivf unsuccessful



## Cassey33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this so apologies if I go on too much... I've just had the negative results back from our first IVF attempt and I feel so useless.  I know that to even get pregnant will be a miracle so can't believe how naive I was to think it could work first time for us....but I suppose it must work for some people.

It's been a roller coaster at first it didn't look like I was responding to treatment as they could only find one follicle and the cycle nearly got cancelled- luckily they left me another 24 hours and a few more appeared. At egg collection they got 8 eggs from one ovary as the other was in hiding. Seven of the eight eggs fertilised successfully and four made it to blastocyst so we were over the moon. Two got put back and I had every symptom of pregnancy you could think off but still it didn't work.  

We go back to see the consultant shortly, but I don't know what they can say apart from it's just one of those things... Has anyone experienced similar results? Can you give me any advice on what I should be asking at the consultation to better my chances? 

Thanks for listening
Xxx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Cassey. I'm so sorry this cycle wasn't successful for you.   I had an IVF cycle almost exactly a year ago and likewise it didn't work. I was devastated after all the time, money and emotion I had invested in it - so I know how you must be feeling.  


My one glimmer of hope was that we had two frozen embryos left to try (and it sounds as if you might too?). I'm delighted to say that one of those little frosties is now wriggling about in my tummy and we will be meeting him/her in just a few weeks.  


Without knowing more about your history it's hard to say what you should be asking at your follow up appointment. But I'm sure your consultant will be able to discuss next steps with you and what, if anything, to do differently next time. In my case my consultant said it was almost certainly something wrong with the embryo that meant it was unable to implant and/or develop properly. Often it's a case of finding the right embryo, the "lucky" one of the bunch, that will be your take home baby.


I know it's devastating and it can seem hard to pick yourself up and keep going. But there is hope, there is light at the end of the tunnel - and I truly hope when you are strong enough to try again, you will get your dream come true. Take care Hun


----------



## Cassey33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks  Carrie Lou and congratulations on your imminent arrival, such exciting news!

Unfortunately we didn't get any frosties this time, I'm thinking either the embryos weren't strong enough or my body somehow has rejected them. 

The other question I have for the consultant is why did we wait to blastocyst - the embryos were all top grade upto day 4 and then when they turned to blastocyst they became 'reasonable' quality so would we have been better doing egg transfer earlier? Is a top grade day three embryo better than a reasonable blastocyst?

I guess I will find out soon enough, one thing I've learnt is you can't rush this process and I need to show more patience, lol

Thanks for responding and good luck xxx


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Cassey. Sorry to hear you've had bad news.  
I was in a similar situation a few months back when my first icsi failed.  I fit all the criteria for success, no issues on my side,  successful natural pregnancy 2.5 years ago, top quality blast, so I let myself believe it could happen. I was devastated when it failed. I was told it was just one of those things, that they couldn't explain it.  I guess someone has to be on the wrong side of the statistics. I was in a pretty dark place afterwards,  I think that's normal.  I did see the clinic counsellor once which helped a little.  And I kept myself busy until I could go again. 
Usually a day 5 blast has higher success rates than a day 3 emby, I guess they weren't too know how the qualify would move over those 2 days.  I'll be interested to hear what they recommend you for next time. 
Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Cassey*, sorry your having to post on here. It's pooh getting a negative but hopefully things will start to get easier for you soon. X
Your cycles sound exactly the same as mine. They wanted to cancel as I only had one lead follicle but let me carry on and a few more appeared. 8 eggs at collection, 7 fertilised, 3 made it to blastocyst and we had 2 put back. At times I was convinced it had worked so when we saw that one line come up on the test it was like a punch to the stomach. I felt physically sick, why me, why did I have to be one of the unlucky ones? Everything pointed towards success, I'm healthy, nothing actually wrong fertility wise, just super unlucky I guess 
For a few weeks after I really struggled and was in a pretty [email protected] place. I was finally starting to feel normal again then last Friday was time to have our little frozen penguin put back. But no, even that went wrong, unsuccessful defrosting. 3 in 100 are unlucky enough. 
Was you on short protocol? I'd ask if they'd look at upping your dose or stimming your longer. 
Was you happy with how it went? Apart from it not working obviously. Why did they not freeze the other 2 blasts? 
Good luck with your consultation. Take care and look after yourself. Xx


----------

